# Did you ever have a feral or lost pigeon join your flock.



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Years ago (early 80's), I used to have pigeons in elmont ny. I had them in a small coop made from a dresser in my shed. My 2 white pigeons were bought from the pigeon store on Grand ave in Masbeth. Then over time my flock grew. A neighbor found a young pigeon under his car hood. I placed him in my coop and he grew. He flew with mine and returned when i shook a can. This was blacky he mated with one of the white babies and produced a pied baby. Another time, i found a crested red ash pigeon in my yard next to the shed with no tail. I fed him and he joined my flock. He was brownie, i dont remember if he had babies. But his tail grew back and months later, i took him to manhattan and released him. When i got home he was there. I also had a female show up that was smaller than mine, she might have been a ice pigeon. Didnt know breeds or colors then. I fed her but did not let her in the coop because there was no room. She made a nest on the shelf right next to the coop and laid eggs, but they didnt hatch. One day she managed to get inside the coop and was killed when she couldnt get back out. I felt terrible because i didnt cover the trap door. The pigeons became territorial and tried to drive her out. I was lucky back then because i didnt have diseases from these newcomers. Have you had pigeons join your flock? How did you get them?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Often ferals land with my birds as I am on the flight path between the cliffs and the fields where they feed, They generally take off not long after landing but one or two have come into the loft, If they look healthy I feed and water them and let them go, If they look sick, well let's just say I find them a safe place to go.


----------

